
Web browser inside ios apps - devedbox
https://github.com/devedbox/AXWebViewController
======
devedbox
AXWebViewController is a webViewController to browse web content inside
applications. It’s a lightweight controller on iOS platform based on WKWebView
(UIWebView would be the base Kit under iOS 8.0). It added navigation tool bar
to refresh, go back, go forward and so on. It support the navigation style on
WeChat. It is a simple-using and convenient web view controller using inside
applications.

